# Depth Finder help



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I am going on a trip to a very remote area in Northern Ontario and need some help guys. We have 2 depth finders already rigged with portable transducers, but will not be able to take in 12 volt batteries with us to power them. Any suggestions on what I can do to power them? Is there a way to hook up 2 6 volt Lantern batteries in sequence to power them, or even a smaller 12 volt source?

Any ideas or experience with this one guys?


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

connect the 6 v batteries in series


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lawn mower battery.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Lawn mower battery.


Or a jump box


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

vexilar battery...$20-$30 at gander mtn or cabelas


----------

